# MN Fishing Opener



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I see that MN has changed its fishing opener to a week later than last year. I have a convention that I always attend that weekend in Chicago and I really am upset. I will be writing to Gov. Pawlenty and making sure he gets this changed for me because......Oh yea, I am not a MN resident so I guess I really shouldn't *****. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

You're right Ref.....don't want to bring it up again...I keeping telling myself that everytime.....oh what's the use.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

djleye and field hunter,

Your low level of sarcasm is expected after considering the source.

Minnesota did not change the weekend of the walleye fishing opener. For a number of years, it has been two Saturdays before the Saturday of Memorial Day weekend. This is to encourage more tourists (ND residents??) to take part in both weekends. This may result in the opener being on a different weekend in May from year to year.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Come on now Ref, Certainly you can take a little good natured ribbing without resorting to personal attacks!! I really didn't know there was a high or low level of sarcasm!! :lol:


----------



## Rangers (Dec 13, 2003)

Do you really want to start this beat to death subject up again? If so, does anyone know what, if any meaningful dialogue took place at this past tuesdays meeting between, MN/ND officials?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I absolutely do NOT want to dredge up this subject again, It truly was meant tongue in cheek and no offense was meant although some was obviously taken. :roll: 
Anyway, beyond that there wasn't much meaningful on the news about the two G&F leaders get together, I wonder if anyone has "the rest of the story".


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

"The Rest of the Story"

AP News

Pawlenty requested for the return of the original Minnesota Territory
boundaries. President Bush annexed everything east of the 
Missouri back to the State of Minnesota. Everything west of the
river was given to the Cannonball Company. Pawlenty then asked
for both Manitoba and Saskatchewan but was denied due to the
concern of new outbreaks of the "mad cow disease"!!


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

djley, I feel your pain, man! Same sort of thing happened to us on an out of state hunt last fall, fees raised, land restrictions when my kids were out of school and able to go with, it sucks! Hang in there!


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

nm


----------

